# Looking for group - Chicago Suburbs



## JacktheRabbit (Nov 13, 2009)

Pretty simple here. Looking for a group in the northwest suburbs. Would prefer 3.5 but willing to play 4E, though I have no experience at that system.

PM if you have an opening in your group.

Two side notes. 

First I am not interested in joining the very tail end of any longstanding campaigns. Creating a 15th level character to run the last 3 months of your epic campaign is not for me.

Second, and maybe this has to do with me being past these years, I am not interested in gaming if your place looks like a frat house the day after the party of the year. I want to feel comfortable gaming with your group, not afraid I am going to get lost in the mess.


----------



## JacktheRabbit (Nov 23, 2009)

Bump on back to the top


----------



## JacktheRabbit (Dec 18, 2009)

Btt


----------



## JacktheRabbit (Feb 1, 2010)

Bump


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 4, 2010)

Doc, I am in the wrong part of the Chicago area (NW Indiana), but maybe check out the Chicago EN World Gameday thread.  The event is on February 27th at Games Plus in Mount Prospect.


----------

